# Varicocele anyone?



## Melbram

Hello

My OH and I have been ttc for appx 20 months now. Diagnosed with male infertility about 8 months ago - OH's :spermy: are low on every count. After 3 SA, appointments with "fertility specialist" having been referred to Liverpool Womens for IVF and male fertility specialist actually had a look at OH's bits and found he has a varicocele which is like a varicous vein.

OH has to have an ultrasound but it could be that the vein is not draining the blood as it should which is causing things to hot up as if OH is constantly having a bath which is killing the lil swimmers.

Just wondered whether anyone has come accross this before and if it has been treated whether it has worked?


----------



## Lucie73821

My dh had one repaired in Oct 2010. His urologist then put him on clomid for six months. His motility and morphology both improved, but his count was still on the low side.


----------



## Melbram

thank you for your reply Lucie - I see people get mixed results but any improvement is better than none :thumbup:

I see you are awaiting the outcome of your second IUI? :dust: hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## kidloco1

Hi Melbram
My hubby had a varicocele. They attempted the op but unfortunately couldn't get to it to fix. However since then he has been taking zinc, selenium, maca, vit c, l'arganine and his results have gone from being terrible to normal so vitamins r definitely worth a try. Good luck


----------



## Sexki11en

Funny, I was just coming on here to ask about varicoceles as after 29 months of trying, hubby announced to me last week he's had what he thinks is one for years! No ones ever examined him in all our investigations :growlmad: and he has terrible SA results every time he's tested. 

We went to the GP on Wednesday who couldn't see anything (typical - think it's because he'd just come out of the shower and was warm down there lol) but given our circumstances has referred him for an US scan. We got a call Thursday to see if we could go in on the 14th Jan. 

I'm reading mixed reviews as to whether surgery will make a difference. Our GP told us it has no effect on infertility but everything i'm reading suggests it could be why he has a poor SA. 

I guess i'm pinning hopes on this as 2 weeks ago we were given less than 1% chance of conceiving naturally and we just can't afford to fund a cycle of ICSI. I'm not a candidate for egg sharing and we've had our one NHS cycle (BFP but MC at 5+2) 

Can anyone else share any experiences of Varicoceles and how they were treated/how it worked out (UK particularly as they seem to be more reluctant to treat it here)

SK x


----------



## Melbram

kidloco1 said:


> Hi Melbram
> My hubby had a varicocele. They attempted the op but unfortunately couldn't get to it to fix. However since then he has been taking zinc, selenium, maca, vit c, l'arganine and his results have gone from being terrible to normal so vitamins r definitely worth a try. Good luck


How frustrating that they couldnt fix it. OH is taking Vit C, E and Zinc having been told to do so by our fertility consultant but will get him to try the others you suggest - thank you


----------



## Melbram

Sexki11en said:


> Funny, I was just coming on here to ask about varicoceles as after 29 months of trying, hubby announced to me last week he's had what he thinks is one for years! No ones ever examined him in all our investigations :growlmad: and he has terrible SA results every time he's tested.
> 
> We went to the GP on Wednesday who couldn't see anything (typical - think it's because he'd just come out of the shower and was warm down there lol) but given our circumstances has referred him for an US scan. We got a call Thursday to see if we could go in on the 14th Jan.
> 
> I'm reading mixed reviews as to whether surgery will make a difference. Our GP told us it has no effect on infertility but everything i'm reading suggests it could be why he has a poor SA.
> 
> I guess i'm pinning hopes on this as 2 weeks ago we were given less than 1% chance of conceiving naturally and we just can't afford to fund a cycle of ICSI. I'm not a candidate for egg sharing and we've had our one NHS cycle (BFP but MC at 5+2)
> 
> Can anyone else share any experiences of Varicoceles and how they were treated/how it worked out (UK particularly as they seem to be more reluctant to treat it here)
> 
> SK x


Hi, I was very frustrated when we had our last appointment and was told OH had Varicocele - the appointment was meant to be to formally be put on IVF waiting list...why no one thought to check his tackle sooner is beyond me! but hey ho its still a life line and OH is very happy with the thought that they might be able to "fix" him as he puts it. We last attended the hospital on the 12th December and are still waiting for the appointment for his ultrasound :growlmad:

Keep me updated with your progress -I hope they can do something with the Op + Vits I pray the lil :spermy: will increase enough to concieve naturally or at very least with IUI


----------



## missy123

My hubby had his surgery in June 2011 but still no pregnancy :-( having his sperm tested this month please god..going to see a FS on Thursday x


----------



## Melbram

missy123 said:


> My hubby had his surgery in June 2011 but still no pregnancy :-( having his sperm tested this month please god..going to see a FS on Thursday x


Good luck for Thursday! why has it taken so long to get an up to date test done?


----------



## Melbram

HI just thought id give an update. OH attended for his ultrasound today and despite the huge vein he has in left testicle it is not behaving like a varicou vein :( the only way now is IVF. Hope your appointment is better tomorrow sexki


----------



## Sexki11en

Oh Melbram, so sorry honey. :hugs:

Well,the US identified several varicoceles in hubbys left testicle. We need to go back to the GP in 5 days and fight to be sent to a Urologist, who from what I've read from the UK, will tell us it has no link to infertility, despite everything i've read from the states suggesting a simple op could improve sperm quality up to 70%.

I'm really angry that in 2 1/2 years and 2 rounds of IVF, no one has ever once examined DH, even though he has the main problem. We can only hope now that he ca have the op and it does help, otherwise we're at the end of the road as we cannot afford more IVF. 

SK x


----------



## Melbram

From what I have read the result of having an op to sort out varicocele is mixed but if we had the option we would go for it - nothing to lose! I do hope you get to see the Urologist soon and op is an option for you. Keep me posted :thumbup:


----------



## missy123

Melbram said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby had his surgery in June 2011 but still no pregnancy :-( having his sperm tested this month please god..going to see a FS on Thursday x
> 
> 
> Good luck for Thursday! why has it taken so long to get an up to date test done?Click to expand...

He had it fixed for pain reasons so his doc didn't offer him one..he's actually in more pain now he complains now with his kidneys :-(


----------



## Melbram

When is your next SA test/results?


----------



## missy123

end of feb :happydance:..they are doing a dna fragmation test also,he is off the smokes so they wanted to wait the 12 weeks since he gave them up for a proper reading...i hope its good :)


----------



## Sexki11en

missy123 said:


> end of feb :happydance:..they are doing a dna fragmation test also,he is off the smokes so they wanted to wait the 12 weeks since he gave them up for a proper reading...i hope its good :)

Please keep us updated Missy. I'll be very interested to hear of the outcome. 

SK x


----------



## Melbram

FX Missy. We get SA results on the 2nd Feb - this lot will be the 4th test and the only one whereby vitamins have been taken for few months beforehand - so it will be interesting to see whether vitamins have improved the :spermy: [-o&lt;


----------



## Sexki11en

Well, we went to get our results from the doc tonight and as suspected it went like this. 

Doc - You have a small varicocele
Us - So what can we do about it?
Doc - Nothing 
Us - But we've read it can affect fertility
Doc - most men with a varicocele are able to conceive
Us - Yes, but 75% of infertile men have a varicocele
Us - Wasting our breath.......

She did say if we really wanted to push it, she would refer us but the surgeon would think we were wasting their time. We're going to ask to be referred. It's no skin off our nose if they hate us! 

She kept talking about our 'best' option being private ICSI. FFS, if we could afford that, did she think we'd be sat there arguing the toss? 

Feeling very low tonight like we've lost the battle. I keep finding myself thinking i'll never know what it feels like to be a mom....

SK x


----------



## Melbram

Oh Sexki :hugs: it always frustrates me how it means nothing to them but we pin all our hopes on this one last thing - they just dont get it and dismiss it as if its nothing. Keep pushing them until you reach a complete dead end :dohh:

OH and I have both now starting taking fertility plus and are going to start trying properly again now charting etc - When i found out we needed ivf we sorta gave up on all that and just had fun with it as people say "dont try - just relax etc etc" well that didnt work so here goes :sex::winkwink:


----------



## Sexki11en

Melbram said:


> Oh Sexki :hugs: it always frustrates me how it means nothing to them but we pin all our hopes on this one last thing - they just dont get it and dismiss it as if its nothing. Keep pushing them until you reach a complete dead end :dohh:
> 
> OH and I have both now starting taking fertility plus and are going to start trying properly again now charting etc - When i found out we needed ivf we sorta gave up on all that and just had fun with it as people say "dont try - just relax etc etc" well that didnt work so here goes :sex::winkwink:

Thanks Melbram. We pushed and have had a letter for referral back today. Hubby just needs to call in the morning. 

Good luck with the charting etc. We'd give that a try only, we've being doing it for 29 cycles (except the 2 IVF cycles) and it's got us nowhere :cry:

SK x


----------



## Just1atLeast

My DH has it on both sides with Hydrocele (fluid around testicles) making it even hotter. My RE said that it would basically cosmetic surgery and that it wouldn't help. Don't know how true that is but he said IVF was our only chance. I'm so sick of hearing that but i've had 5 opinions. He gets very angry when they tell him he could be the problem now since i have PCOS and we have it under control now and i'm still not getting a baby. He usually has about 1-7 million each IUI and we've done 8 so far (BIG waste of money)!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Hope I can join this thread. 

Hubby has varicocele and we always knew it may be an issue. However it didn't take too long to get a BFP so we were initially quite relieved (sadly lost baby at 5 weeks). Since then, no luck and hubby decided to get his sperm analysed last week. Been told he has a count of 1 million which is of course low. The consultant has told him to get another test as he wants a few readings for accuracy (we did bed the night before as forgot he had appointment and think your meant to abstain for at least 48 hours). He is also going for a scan but the consultant told him that most up to date research suggests that operating does not improve count. This appears to contradict some of the info I have been seeing online.

I was just wondering if vitamins etc has an effect when the problem is varicocele? Does anyone know??

Thanks xx


----------



## Melbram

dreaminghopin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope I can join this thread.
> 
> Hubby has varicocele and we always knew it may be an issue. However it didn't take too long to get a BFP so we were initially quite relieved (sadly lost baby at 5 weeks). Since then, no luck and hubby decided to get his sperm analysed last week. Been told he has a count of 1 million which is of course low. The consultant has told him to get another test as he wants a few readings for accuracy (we did bed the night before as forgot he had appointment and think your meant to abstain for at least 48 hours). He is also going for a scan but the consultant told him that most up to date research suggests that operating does not improve count. This appears to contradict some of the info I have been seeing online.
> 
> I was just wondering if vitamins etc has an effect when the problem is varicocele? Does anyone know??
> 
> Thanks xx

Hi there Dreaminghopin really sorry to hear about your loss 

Im not sure whether vitamins help with varicocele sorry but they are worth taking anyway. We find out on the 21st whether the vitamins have helped OHs swimmers [-o&lt;


----------



## dreaminghopin

Melbram said:


> dreaminghopin said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope I can join this thread.
> 
> Hubby has varicocele and we always knew it may be an issue. However it didn't take too long to get a BFP so we were initially quite relieved (sadly lost baby at 5 weeks). Since then, no luck and hubby decided to get his sperm analysed last week. Been told he has a count of 1 million which is of course low. The consultant has told him to get another test as he wants a few readings for accuracy (we did bed the night before as forgot he had appointment and think your meant to abstain for at least 48 hours). He is also going for a scan but the consultant told him that most up to date research suggests that operating does not improve count. This appears to contradict some of the info I have been seeing online.
> 
> I was just wondering if vitamins etc has an effect when the problem is varicocele? Does anyone know??
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> Hi there Dreaminghopin really sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Im not sure whether vitamins help with varicocele sorry but they are worth taking anyway. We find out on the 21st whether the vitamins have helped OHs swimmers [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Thank you and hope you see an improvement on the 21st x


----------



## Sexki11en

*Melbram *, any news honey. Did you get your results? 

SK x


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone 

Count was down to 6mil but motility was up to 26% - the FS didnt go through things bit by bit or confirm what the morph was. With all the other SA OH had abstained for 5 days but it was only 4 this time and it was after new year so lots of alchol over the xmas and new year period probably didnt help.

We were given the option to either continue with my investigation (just to check my tubes) and put me on clomid for 6 months and see what happens or go staright to IVF. As OHs count is down even if there was any problem with me it still woldnt guarantee a natural pregnancy. I really didnt want to be in the exact same position 6 months down the line so we opted for IVF.....so just waiting for by PIE appt then its all systems go :)


----------



## aintlifegrand

My husband found out this morning that he does indeed have the vein. She said 15% of men do. We are going to try IUI twice, then he is going to have surgery if it wont work.


----------



## missy123

***UPDATE******

hubbys count has gone from 32/34 million to a whopping 48 million!!!!!

everything normal and no sign of concern,he will get a full report next week x


----------



## Melbram

Great news Missy! keep us updated on your journey


----------



## Sexki11en

missy123 said:


> ***UPDATE******
> 
> hubbys count has gone from 32/34 million to a whopping 48 million!!!!!
> 
> everything normal and no sign of concern,he will get a full report next week x

Missy, that's amazing! Were you doing anything else or do you think this is just as a result of the op? 

Did you get the full results yet? I'd be really interested to see the comparisons. 

We got our appointment with the Urologist (finally - after they lost hubbys details for a month and it took us chasing nearly every day to get it sorted!) for 4th April. We have everything crossed.

SK x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Wow missy that is fantastic.

How is everyone else getting on?

My hubby had his second sperm analysis (last one I am going to ignore as we BD 8 hours prior)

Count: 14 million
vol: 3
Motility: 30%
Morph: 5%

He is still trying to get a follow up appointment with urologist after his scan however his notes appear to be lost, sec is on holiday, then sick leave and nobody seems to want to help us. Scan was 6 weeks ago. I am in the UK and guessing that we will get the same response as you did Sex Kitten. Part of me does want hubby to start saying he is pain to increase the chance of operation. I am usually an honest person but really peed off with NHS at moment for a lot of reasons and not just TTC related.

GP is an eternal optimist who believes that it is still possible to conceive naturally and said to come back in October if still nothing aghhh!! Do others agree with this based on account? I know it well below WHO guidelines but GP has said this is just a guide.

Happy Friday xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

HI Dreaminghoping - sorry to hear about the trouble you are having getting the results! they dont seem to realise that this is our life and we think about it every single day!

I think its always possible to conceive natural no matter what the numbers etc so there is always hope - my oh's count has gone down to 6mil and the Head of the IVF Centre told us on average it would take us 4-5 years to conceive on those numbers 

We are now formally on the waiting list for IVF - I have attended the Info Evening and will have further blood tests done next week to test for Rubella and HIV then get started :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies, care if I join in?

Dh was pre-diagnosed (In Male FS office) with Varicocele in both testes. However his US came back negative. Although we were happy that he didn't need surgery I was very confused how the FS could be sure, but the nothing. Well the FS still believes he feels something so he put dh on clomid for the next few months. We;ll retest everything in 3 mos I believe.

Dh has 8million "working" sperm. Low I know. They want him to get to 10 million so they can be washed for IUI. So right now we're in a waiting period.

Love to join in discussion with you ladies. Wishing everyone success!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Regalpeas said:


> Hi ladies, care if I join in?
> 
> Dh was pre-diagnosed (In Male FS office) with Varicocele in both testes. However his US came back negative. Although we were happy that he didn't need surgery I was very confused how the FS could be sure, but the nothing. Well the FS still believes he feels something so he put dh on clomid for the next few months. We;ll retest everything in 3 mos I believe.
> 
> Dh has 8million "working" sperm. Low I know. They want him to get to 10 million so they can be washed for IUI. So right now we're in a waiting period.
> 
> Love to join in discussion with you ladies. Wishing everyone success!

When they say working sperm, does that mean the percentage of mobile sperm?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Melbram said:


> HI Dreaminghoping - sorry to hear about the trouble you are having getting the results! they dont seem to realise that this is our life and we think about it every single day!
> 
> I think its always possible to conceive natural no matter what the numbers etc so there is always hope - my oh's count has gone down to 6mil and the Head of the IVF Centre told us on average it would take us 4-5 years to conceive on those numbers
> 
> We are now formally on the waiting list for IVF - I have attended the Info Evening and will have further blood tests done next week to test for Rubella and HIV then get started :)

Thats great how long do you think it will be till you start treament. Thanks for replying, it is just so hard when your life and dreams are in the hands of others. The thought of waiting a few years for our little one seems so hard.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Dreaming, yes! Moving sperm and properly shaped sperm(morphology). :( DH's boys are not doing good at too. :/


----------



## dreaminghopin

thanks regal, think that means we're screwed for IUI then :-( xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Well our current FS put DH on clomid because it's supposed to help with motility and count. Honestly, our fs was not very clear as to what the plan was except to see if dh's count can get to 10 million.

But yes as of now IUI is out for dh and I. Hope things get better for all of us struggling in this area.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi, 

How is everyone?
Finally received a letter from urologist (only 2 months and 8 phonecalls later). He said that ultrascan did not show a 'significant' varicocele and therefore no intervention is required. When he examined hubby prior to scan he was positive that he had it. Feeling a bit stumped now. Our plan was to wait until varicocele was diagnosed then argue for operation. Not sure how significant 'significant' is if you know what I mean. Meanwhile I have trouble myself (spot throughout my cycle ) and it is gradually getting worse each cycle. GP bit dismissive and feeling a bit hopeless bla!! Oh well on to the next nhs battle Hope your all doing ok. Any updates??


----------



## Melbram

Dreaminghopin - sorry to hear you didnt get the news you wanted - its so frustrated - urologist was almost adamant OH and varicocle because it was so big but turned out to be just a big vein

I guess if its not a "significant" vein it isnt likely to be the problem or be causing the extent of the problem so not worth pursuing that avenue

with your spotting could you perhaps try varying your diet - Im sure there are certain types of foods you and eat or cut out to try and regularise your cycles so it may stop the spotting...totalling guessing here!

Im still waiting for my blood test results so I can attend for further consultatin - that consultation will be to discuss was protocol I will be on then hopefully get started on next cycle - Im very lucky there is no waiting list

If you have proved male factor there shouldnt be an issue with NHS funding for you


----------



## Regalpeas

Dreaminghopin I know how you feel same exact happen to us. FS was sure there was one Varicocele and thought there was another only to come back none.

We've had our fair share of drs and I too felt hopeless but I believe in the end it will work out. As someone once said all you need is a sperm and an egg. I also say I believe in the power of nature. The unthinkable is sure to occur with such variation.

Hope the spotting gets better and everything's sorted out.

Hang in there! :hugs:

Do you have a journal? I would like to follow your progress as we have a few similar things going on?

ttys


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks regal. Don't have a jounal (yet lol).

Evening ladies

Just wanted to share dh's latest sperm results (first report 15th feb, second report 11th april) Big improvements with count and motility although morphology has reduced.*

Vol 3 mls now 2.7mls (normal 2mls)
Concentration: 14 million ml to 34 ml
Rapid progressive 17% to 46%
morphology 5% to 2%

DH plays a lot of sport, doesnt smoke. The last 2 months he has been taken wellmans, macca, zinc and vit c. He has changed to boxers and stopped drinking tea / coffee. So ladies there does seem to be plenty we can do.*

Concerned that morphology has reduced and hope vitamins aren't having a detrimental affect. Otherwise pretty happy. Other thing that might have made a difference was that sperm was tested 50 mins after collection, previous occasions was 75 mins after collection.*


----------



## Regalpeas

Awesome! Glad there's been improvement for you guys :happydance: Morphology is such a stinker isn't it? My dh is taking zinc now but will switch to a full fledged fertility vitamin. I hope it doesn't affect morphology negatively. 

Is there anything out there that claims to help morphology? We have issue with it as well. :(

Also you can follow me at my journal if you'd like (in siggy). If you ever get one I'll be sure to stalk as well. Otherwise there's always this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Melbram

Draminghopin - great news on count going up - vits must be doing something! I cant imagine them having a negative effect. What types of sports does your DH do - anything that is a contact sport e.g. rugby isnt good for the swimmers because of all the banging about he he


----------



## Mrsn1980

Hi ladies - I was wondering if I could join your thread. My DH had been diagnosed with bilateral varicoceles by the urologist after 2 very poor sperm analysis. 1st was count <2 million and motility 5% and the second 6 weeks later was count <2 million and 10% motility (morphology not tested due to low count). He has seen a urologist who examined him and sent him for a scan. We are now waiting to go back to see the urologist in a couple in a weeks to discuss the procedure to remove these. <p> as my DH went to the scan alone and didn't ask any questions at all, we don't have any idea what they think so will just have to wait until our next appt to discuss!!! <p> I would really appreciate joining your thread for some support as it doesn't look like there's many people having this op / problem. We're happy to go ahead with the op of they think he needs it despite conflicting evidence we,ve read. Can anyone give me any idea what to expect from the op...recovery times etc?? Many thanks, mrs n xxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome Mrsn1980! :hi:

Sorry I don't have experience with the operation as my dh was told that he didn't have Varicocele after all, but docs going to f/u again as he believes he does. It's kind of a weird mess in that way.

However, maybe someone else here can help better .Also when we were waiting for results I did google to find some other information. Maybe you can do that if you haven't already. Or you can give the doctor a ring before visit and ask for general information.

Hope this helps and welcome again! :)


----------



## Our Secret

Hi Mrsn1980,

We've been TTC for 18 months. 3 semen analyses conducted with very poor results - only a few live sperm in each sample (always makes me giggle when people talk about low sperm counts in the millions as we are so far off that). Recommended we get hubby checked and just found out he has a large veins on testicles which are upsetting things down there. We were thinking about going straight to ISCI but if there is the chance of surgery helping I think we should give it a go, although hubby is understandably nervous. He is due to go back to discuss next steps in a couple of weeks.

It would be lovely to support each other at this time and update on how we are getting on x


----------



## Our Secret

PS - I've just subscribed to this thread so I know when people are updating...


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. My hubs may have this. He saw a urologist and was told that the doc can feel the vein, but said it wasn't significant?!?!? So he's supposed to have it x-rayed, or however they look at veines and tissues in a couple of weeks. First sa was 23mil, then 13mil, then we did 2 iuis. First was 2mil, then 5mil. But with both iui's we'd bded the day before...the few days prior with the first iui. No one told us not to, so we were going at like rabbits like we normally did. It seems like when we don't bd his count is higher and the more we bd the lower it gets. I understand that, but I just wish it was already 100mil and then went to 75mil or something...lol.

I don't want there to be an issue, but I kind of wish there was so we had a diagnosis that we could fix. I have pcos and an underactive thyroid. I O on my own and did 9 months of clomid where I was DEFINATELY Oing and producing several mature follies...nothing. My thyroid has been regulated for a few years and I've lost 50lbs in the process yet still no baby. So I'm pretty much regulated and now we have to get the hubbs there. Frustrating...if it's not one thing it's another.

But the doc did say there's basically a 50/50 chance of the surgery working and that it takes about 3 months to see any improvements. Right now we are taking a break from the docs and meds while he's being looked at and now if we do the surgery it will be another 3 month wait. But I will say I'm kind of enjoying the "medical" break. Takes a lot of the stress and pressure off.

My fs recommended ivf or donor sperm. Have any of you ever thought about donor sperm or had your doc recommend it?


----------



## Our Secret

Hi no doubt, sounds like you have lots more sperm to play with than us and donor sperm has not even been mentioned. I think our options are isci with frozen and fresh sperm, possibly surgical sperm retrieval and/or surgery for confirmed vein problem. Hope this helps x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Melbram said:


> Draminghopin - great news on count going up - vits must be doing something! I cant imagine them having a negative effect. What types of sports does your DH do - anything that is a contact sport e.g. rugby isnt good for the swimmers because of all the banging about he he

Sorry didn't realise you had asked me this. He plays football (soccer) and does a lot of cardio. He has recently just bought a bike so no pleased at all. I have told him that he can go out cycling after he gets me preggers. x


----------



## teako22

My husband had vericocele surgery in december and then was tested again in may. His numbers went from very low to the high side of normal. Our urologist told us that the surgery may or may not fix it. It just depended if that was what was the cause.


----------



## Sexki11en

Hi Guys, 

Update from me. Well finally after more than 9 months, we got our appointment with the Urologist and what a fab chap he was! One of the few in the UK who believes that the surgery works. He didn't promise us anything but said if he was in our situation, he'd want to know that he'd done everything he could so agreed to do the op on the NHS!

Hubby had the op a little over 3 weeks ago. Left varicocele ligation, which involved keyhole just below the kidney. 2 clamps were applied to the offending vein and it was then snipped. Simple. Hubby was in a little discomfort for a couple of days, but had the day of the op off work and the following day. By the third day he went back to work. We were able to BD again 2.5 weeks after the op. 

There's a huge network of capilliaries which after around 3 months, the bloodflow will find a new way round, easing the problem. There's then a min 3 months whilst new sperm is produced so we *should* see improvements between April and July next year (if indeed we see any).

We're not pinning our hopes on this - we're now 38 months ttc with no success on our own and this is our last hope. 

I also have hubby on a cocktail of the following:
Macca 2000mg day 
Royal Jelly 1200mg 
Folic Acid 400ug 
Reservatrol 200mg
Vit E 1000iu
Vit C 1g
Zinc 23mg 
L Argenine

And I take:
Macca 2000mg day 
Vitex (Agnus Castus)	900 &#8211; 1000mg day 
Royal Jelly 
L Arginine
Primrose Oil menstruation to ovulation only
Peppermint oil 
Pregnacare 

Fingers crossed this works for us. We'll have hubby take another SA around April to see if any improvement. Until then we're back to the SMEP!

**Edited to add, Hubby's varicoceles were grade 2.


----------



## Melbram

Seki11 glad to hear the op went well - FX that you see a great improvements and hopefully a BFP to follow :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

Fingers crossed and well done on getting surgery on the Nhs. My hubby's Gp and urologist both acknowledged that he had a significant varicolcele however a scan confirmed it was negligible. My dh tried to argue that the lady had scanned the wrong part but we were told there was no point having a scan as they wouldn't operate anyway. (hmm so why send him for a scan in the first place).
We then had a private consultation who advised us that the varicocele may be reason for low morphology (morph tended to be about 1-5%, his count was borderline but he did manage 33 million when he abstained for 5 days). The specialist told us that this would have been a fluke and every other day was best. The one month we didn't listen to him and abstained I got my bfp and cautiously 6 weeks pregnant. Not sure whether to announce that and I hope it's not insensitive. I am guessing u and your dh have tried every trick in the book but for us abstinence and not smep may have helped. 
Good luck and I really hope the surgery has been successful xxx


----------



## Sexki11en

Well, last update from us for a while. Saw the surgeon for follow up yesterday and he said the varicocele has already shrunk and that's the best result we could have hoped for. So now we wait.......


----------



## missy123

17 months after surgery and still nothing for us x :-(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hope your prayers are answered soon ladies xx


----------



## Sexki11en

Well, we have our follow up SA in just over 4 weeks. It will be almost 6 months post surgery, so if there isn't any imporovement by then, it's unlikely there ever will be! 

I'll update once we know. 

SK x


----------



## Sexki11en

No improvement for us i'm afraid. It's 8 months post op so not likely to be any changes now. 

Oh well, on to round 3 of ICSI in a few weeks......:nope:

SK x


----------

